# Problem z jodynką

## ender74

Witam,

mam problem ze zmuszeniem iodine do działania.

Wydaje mi się że wszytko poustawiałem jak trzeba ale nie trasferu  :Sad: 

Ustawiłem subdomene

```
tunnel1.moja_domena.     IN      NS      dns2.w_mojej_domenie.
```

Odpaliłem serwer:

```
iodined -f -u nobody -c -P hasełko -l publiczne_ip_na_którym_słucha -b 53 192.168.2.1 tunnel1.moja_domena.

Serwer odpalił się:

Requests for domains outside of tunnel1.moja_domena will be forwarded to port 53

Opened dns0

Setting IP of dns0 to 192.168.2.1

Setting MTU of dns0 to 1130

Opened UDP socket

Opened UDP socket

Listening to dns for domain tunnel1.moja_domena
```

Przetestowałem czy jest wszytko ok na stronie projektu:

```
Analyzing DNS setup for tunnel domain 'tunnel1.moja_domena'... (might take some time)

Looking for nameserver for moja_domena.. got dns1.moja_domena (at moj_pub_ip1).

Resolving delegation of tunnel1.moja_domena at moj_pub_ip1... to dns2.moja_domena (at moj_pub_ip2).

Expecting iodined to be accessible at moj_pub_ip2... yes, using proto 00000502.

Testing iodine reply using default nameserver... ok.

Well done, your iodine setup seems fine!
```

Odpaliłem klienta:

```

iodine -f -P hasełko tunnel1.moja_domena

Opened dns0

Opened UDP socket

Sending DNS queries for tunnel1.moja_domena to x.x.x.x

Autodetecting DNS query type (use -T to override).

Using DNS type NULL queries

Version ok, both using protocol v 0x00000502. You are user #0

Setting IP of dns0 to 192.168.2.2

Setting MTU of dns0 to 1130

Server tunnel IP is 192.168.2.1

Testing raw UDP data to the server (skip with -r)

Server is at x.x.x.x, trying raw login: OK

Sending raw traffic directly to x.x.x.x

Connection setup complete, transmitting data.
```

Ustawiłem domyślny routing przez NIC dns0 oraz ustawiłem routing do dnsów przez moje "prawdziwe połączenie".

A teraz sedno:

- serwer 192.168.2.1 nie odpowiada na pingi

- nie można się połączyć z "niczym" poprzez tunel

----------

